# DIRECTV Protection Plan Premier Monthly



## topcat84 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Everyone!!
I wanted to know if I'm doing the right thing by paying for the above protection plan. It's $19.99 per month and I think it only covers me if a technician has to come out to the house and repair something. I think I also benefitted from the plan by getting a Genie upgrade, which I REALLY love, that replaced a DTV TiVo after two years. Is this a plan I need? Can you drop it and have no protection plan whatsoever? My bill has risen significantly since I went with DTV and just wondered how most of you felt about this added expense. Thanks in advance.

TC


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

The plan you have actually covers all of your flat screen televisions, computers, tablets, home theater equip, etc.... It is not required but is a good plan. You have to be the one to decide whether or not the cost is worth it to you. You can also have just the basic protection plan which is $7.99 and it covers only directv equipment and it gives you a free upgrade every 2 years also.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

The Protection Plan only covers DirecTV equipment. The Protection Plan Premier covers DirecTV equipment plus anything you use (TVs, AVRs, PCs, ect.) to view DirecTV. Having the Protection Plan also entitles you to a free upgrade every two years.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

You are most definitely NOT doing the right thing. Not sure what the weather is like where you live, but the equipment doesn't generally "break". Yeah, hard drives die occasionally... but... they should generally last more then 2 yrs at which time you get a free upgrade anyways.

Point is, understand that if your account is in good standing and your account isn't flagged as a compulsive caller, they'll waive the service charges if you ask nicely. I've had a tech come out a total of 3 times for a dish re-aim and have never paid a dime for it.

PP is a DirecTV money grab plain & simple. The amount of money they take in vs. the amount they pay out is EXTREMELY lobsided.

Do you think DirecTV would do it if the ratio was 50%? Probably not. Ratio is probably closer to 90% if I had to guess.

You will certainly not recoup your $$$.

Even if you are charged for a service call, its $45. After 3 months you are DEEP in the red. If you even ever need a tech.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

SledgeHammer said:


> You are most definitely NOT doing the right thing. Not sure what the weather is like where you live, but the equipment doesn't generally "break". Yeah, hard drives die occasionally... but... they should generally last more then 2 yrs at which time you get a free upgrade anyways.


Yeah, "but" you are missing the point here, the PPP covers more than the DirecTV equipment


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> The Protection Plan only covers DirecTV equipment. The Protection Plan Premier covers DirecTV equipment plus anything you use (TVs, AVRs, PCs, ect.) to view DirecTV. Having the Protection Plan also entitles you to a free upgrade every two years.


I would not use "anything" loosely. Smartphones which can be use to watch DirecTV are not covered.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

SledgeHammer said:


> You are most definitely NOT doing the right thing. Not sure what the weather is like where you live, but the equipment doesn't generally "break". Yeah, hard drives die occasionally... but... they should generally last more then 2 yrs at which time you get a free upgrade anyways.
> 
> Point is, understand that if your account is in good standing and your account isn't flagged as a compulsive caller, they'll waive the service charges if you ask nicely. I've had a tech come out a total of 3 times for a dish re-aim and have never paid a dime for it.
> 
> ...


It depends on your situation, with the exception of a single genie all my HR's are outright owned, without the PP they would be replaced with leased units. To those of us that own all or most of ours units is it a great deal


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Yeah, "but" you are missing the point here, the PPP covers more than the DirecTV equipment


You should also really read the fine print 

a) every claim incurs a $50 charge
b) there is a $2000 cap / $6000 cap per year
c) the $19.99 / mo plan does NOT cover physical damage like dropping your phone and cracking the screen or your kids accidently smashing the TV with a baseball bat they were swinging in the house. You'd have to upgrade to the $24.98 plan for that.

So let's say you carry the plan for 5 yrs with no damage before something happens. Thats $1,498.80 you've paid into the plan with zero benefit. Your claim will only go up to $2000. So you only saved yourself $500.

If you carry the plan for 6.6 yrs+, you start to be permanently in the hole as you've paid $2000+, but your claim will only cover $2000.

Homeowners insurance will cover stuff if its from a break in, earthquake, natural disaster, etc.

I guess if you break your $2000 laptop 1 yr after getting the plan, then its a good deal .


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I Agree, it's a waste. I also agree it's another money grab.



Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

SledgeHammer said:


> I guess if you break your $2000 laptop 1 yr after getting the plan, then its a good deal .


but this plan does not only cover new "stuff"only. your 8 year 50" projo TV that is on its last legs might become a flat screen for $280.00 :righton:


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Projection TV's are not covered, neither are DLP


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

west99999 said:


> Projection TV's are not covered, neither are DLP


then let me scratch that off...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha 

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## topcat84 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks to everyone that replied because for some reason I didn't even realize that I had the Premiere Package. I DID know I had the $7.99 package and wasn't even sure if it was worth the money since I never seem to have a problem with my DTV equipment. (Knocking on wood!!). Do the majority of you agree that I should even drop the $7.99 package? That would cut $20.00 off my bill every month, which is pretty significant. I know this is just personal preference, but would like to know how others feel. Thanks again in advance.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I have the protection plan, But I'm gone for days sometimes weeks .
Its just easier for my wife to pick up the phone and not have to deal with the issue some CSRs present when you need a service call.
They just send out a tech, Or replacement receiver
Its one thing when I'm home to deal with it.
So its worth the $8 per month for me.

As far as the free 2 year upgrade, thats BS don't be fooled.
I see it as another piece of Bait to make the last years PP Increase seem less shocking.

I got a free upgrade 12 months before the stated date, and already 6 short months after my last upgrade they already want to lease me a HD DVR for $99 or HD receiver for $49.
In another 6 months it will be free, 12 months before the stated date.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

topcat84 said:


> Thanks to everyone that replied because for some reason I didn't even realize that I had the Premiere Package. I DID know I had the $7.99 package and wasn't even sure if it was worth the money since I never seem to have a problem with my DTV equipment. (Knocking on wood!!). Do the majority of you agree that I should even drop the $7.99 package? That would cut $20.00 off my bill every month, which is pretty significant. I know this is just personal preference, but would like to know how others feel. Thanks again in advance.


If the cost of having The Protection Plan is a burden than trim the fat.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

topcat84 said:


> I DID know I had the $7.99 package and wasn't even sure if it was worth the money since I never seem to have a problem with my DTV equipment. (Knocking on wood!!). Do the majority of you agree that I should even drop the $7.99 package?


I preface the description of my experience by saying that I know that DIRECTV does not treat all customers in the same way, and it could be that others might have an experience different from mine, especially if their account history might be different from mine.

I have been a DIRECTV subscriber since 1994, and I have never had the protection plan since it was first offered. Yet, I have never paid a cent for a service call, for replacement of dead equipment, or for an equipment upgrade. I've had 5 or 6 receivers or DVRs die, and, not only have I gotten no cost replacements, but, upon my request, the $19.95 shipping charge has always been waived. During the last 5 or 6 years, I've had 2 or 3 service calls to re-peak the dish, and I have never been charged anything. I've had free upgrades to SWM and Whole Home service. About a year ago, I was offered and accepted a free upgrade of a DVR to an H44 Genie, and about a year earlier, I had an HR21 replaced with an HR24 with no charge to me either time. A number of years ago, when I replaced my SD equipment with HD equipment, I paid nothing, and, when I replaced receivers with DVRs, I also paid nothing.

I accept the fact that, at some point in the future, DIRECTV could change its policy, and I could be charged for a service call. In the mean time, however, I've saved enough money by not having the protection plan to pay for a few dozen service calls, and, if DIRECTV were ever to try charge me an unreasonable fee to replace failed equipment, I always have the option of starting over with new equipment from Dish Network.

I know that there are those who will say that the protection plan is good insurance for those with owned equipment, but I don't own equipment, and, for me, I see little, if any, advantage to having owned equipment, but that is a completely different discussion.

Any protection plans or extended warranties, whether they be for electronic equipment, home appliances, automobiles, or any other product are virtually pure profit generaters for the companies that sell them. The markups for these extended warranties and protection plans are generally several hundred per cent over what any likely payout might be. A salesperson, whether it be for a car, an appliance, or any other product, can sell that product for what appears to be a loss, but, if he/she can sell the buyer a protection plan or extended warranty, he/she can turn that deal into an especially good profit making deal. And paying for a DIRECTV protection plan strikes me, especially, as being unnecessary since, as explained above, DIRECTV appears to be willing to give customers without the protection plan the same repairs, replacement of dead equipment, and upgrades for no charge as they give to those who do have the protection plan.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

damondlt said:


> I Agree, it's a waste. I also agree it's another money grab.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5


Used to be a good thing, the basic PP I mean. Good, knowledgeable CSRs, but that went downhill a couple of years ago. If I didn't own 10 of my HRs, I wouldn't pay for it.

Rich


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

topcat84 said:


> Thanks to everyone that replied because for some reason I didn't even realize that I had the Premiere Package. I DID know I had the $7.99 package and wasn't even sure if it was worth the money since I never seem to have a problem with my DTV equipment. (Knocking on wood!!). Do the majority of you agree that I should even drop the $7.99 package? That would cut $20.00 off my bill every month, which is pretty significant. I know this is just personal preference, but would like to know how others feel. Thanks again in advance.


If your HD dies, you can replace it for less $$$ then you would pay through the PP.

Dish, LNBs, wiring, b-bands, etc. are all replaced free of charge if you are polite about it. Those parts rarely fail anyway.

So, yeah, the plan is not worth it.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> If the cost of having The Protection Plan is a burden than trim the fat.


Has nothing to do with being a burden.

Has to do with not paying for useless crap.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

What I'd really like to know is how D* gets away with not allowing owned HRs to be replaced by owned HRs unless you have the PP. Sounds a bit like blackmail, doesn't it?

Rich


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Isn't the only benefit of owned that you can turn them on/off at will? But you also have to pay full price for them. You personally might be a special situation since you have connections and such, but if the avg person wants an owned box, they're going to pay $500 to $600, right? A leased box is $199 or even free with contract extension. So if you are spending an extra $300 to $400 to go owned, well, that's almost *5 yrs* of mirror fees. That makes no sense to me. That + the PP... hey, do you want to buy this cool bridge I have up for sale?  .

If you got your owned boxes through a connection and its free or close to $199, then you might come out ahead with the PP assuming your box actually died which is a big assumption.

On the 3rd hand, if you had the connections to get a discounted owned box in the first place and one of them dies, it would just be cheaper to use said connections to buy a new owned box rather then pay into the PP for years hoping to cash in one day. Or you could just spend the $50 and put in a new HD yourself.

I had a leased HR20 and I replaced both the hard drive and the fan.

Last year I finally upgraded to the HR24 and DTV didn't even want my "leased" box back, so I sold it on eBay for $100 or so. My HR24 was free.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> Isn't the only benefit of owned that you can turn them on/off at will? But you also have to pay full price for them. You personally might be a special situation since you have connections and such, but if the avg person wants an owned box, they're going to pay $500 to $600, right? A leased box is $199 or even free with contract extension. So if you are spending an extra $300 to $400 to go owned, well, that's almost *5 yrs* of mirror fees. That makes no sense to me. That + the PP... hey, do you want to buy this cool bridge I have up for sale?  .
> 
> If you got your owned boxes through a connection and its free or close to $199, then you might come out ahead with the PP assuming your box actually died which is a big assumption.
> 
> ...


Before 2008, I got sick and tired of getting replacements that didn't work from D*. I also began to realize just how bad the Series 2 DVRs were in comparison to the 20-700s, so I bought a bunch of 20-700s from eBay and CL. They have all turned into 24s except for one that I keep just to see how long it will keep running. I bought 6 at first and then started buying 24s. I put 2TB drives in each owned HR and I'm of the opinion that they run better with the large drive installed internally rather than using an external device.

About how much I paid for them: I think the most expensive one I bought was ~ $225. The cheapest was around $30. I did have to fix that one. Had a bad power supply.

I have no problems with my current array of HRs. They are all fast, even the old 20-700. I've never had an HR go bad with a 2TB drive in it. Using externals I have had problems. I could sell all my owned HRs right now and get over $3000 for them. I'd sell them with the 2TB drives in them.

From your post, I must infer that you think I'm stupid, still think so?

Rich


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

I don't think it is a good deal at all. As others have said the equipment doesn't break down that frequently. Perhaps policies have changed, but when I wanted a CE receiver before my contract was up they wanted me to pay 300 dollars for it. Why would I pay 300 dollars for something I do NOT own, and then pay a monthly charge in addition to "rent" the service. It is typical nickel dime nonsense. Whole house DVR, that is 3.00/month, HD 10 dollars/month, DVR another monthly charge, it gets to the point where you pay more for renting the equipment if you have 3 or 4 receivers than you do for the content.

Of course Direct TV isn't the only provider doing this, but it sure suggest why the trend is moving toward people cutting the cord.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Rich said:


> What I'd really like to know is how D* gets away with not allowing owned HRs to be replaced by owned HRs unless you have the PP. Sounds a bit like blackmail, doesn't it?
> 
> Rich


What company has an infinite warranty period on products that they sell? In your case, I look at the PP as an extended warranty that you have to pay for.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

jeslevine said:


> Why would I pay 300 dollars for something I do NOT own, and then pay a monthly charge in addition to "rent" the service. It is typical nickel dime nonsense.


Would you prefer to pay $13 per month rental fee for an HD DVR as cable companies charge? Not me, By making an up-front payment, long-time customers save a lot over paying a higher monthly rental fee.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> Would you prefer to pay $13 per month rental fee for an HD DVR as cable companies charge? Not me, By making an up-front payment, long-time customers save a lot over paying a higher monthly rental fee.


and that's IF they pay anything upfront.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> What company has an infinite warranty period on products that they sell? In your case, I look at the PP as an extended warranty that you have to pay for.


But the warranty is still there for leased HRs. I think if you own it, you should own it. Not have to pay a monthly fee to own it. Just a minor annoyance, anyhow.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> But the warranty is still there for leased HRs. I think if you own it, you should own it. Not have to pay a monthly fee to own it. Just a minor annoyance, anyhow.
> 
> Rich


You dont pay a monthly fee to own it. the fee is to mirror the programming

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Rich said:


> Before 2008, I got sick and tired of getting replacements that didn't work from D*. I also began to realize just how bad the Series 2 DVRs were in comparison to the 20-700s, so I bought a bunch of 20-700s from eBay and CL. They have all turned into 24s except for one that I keep just to see how long it will keep running. I bought 6 at first and then started buying 24s. I put 2TB drives in each owned HR and I'm of the opinion that they run better with the large drive installed internally rather than using an external device.
> 
> About how much I paid for them: I think the most expensive one I bought was ~ $225. The cheapest was around $30. I did have to fix that one. Had a bad power supply.
> 
> ...


Lol... you just proved my point...

You do realize that if DTV replaces your owned unit, they aren't going to stick a 2TB drive in there, right? They'll just give you one out of the pile in the guys truck. You could pull it before you give the box to them, but if it was a hard drive issue... wash...

In fact, they might even not replace your unit at all claiming YOU broke it when you put in the bigger hard drive.

But either way, you just said none of your owned boxes has EVER died. You're probably averaging out to < $199 for your owned boxes across the board, but any $$$ you saved doing that, you wasted on the PP since you've never used it.

For every year you are paying into the PP, you can just buy another box in the off chance one dies.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Rich said:


> But the warranty is still there for leased HRs. I think if you own it, you should own it. Not have to pay a monthly fee to own it. Just a minor annoyance, anyhow.
> 
> Rich


You still pay the mirror and DVR fees with owned boxes. Of course there is only 1 DVR fee and (in your case) 10 mirror fees.

Owned boxes are only going to save you $6/mo when they are turned off anyways.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> Lol... you just proved my point...
> 
> You do realize that if DTV replaces your owned unit, they aren't going to stick a 2TB drive in there, right? They'll just give you one out of the pile in the guys truck. You could pull it before you give the box to them, but if it was a hard drive issue... wash...
> 
> ...


Of course I realize that D* won't replace an HR with a 2TB drive with an HR with a 2TB drive. Only takes about 15 minutes to pull the 2TB drive out and put the original drive back in. Then you send it back. When you get the replacement, you stick the 2TB drive in that.

Of course they'll replace it. I've never had a problem getting a replacement 24 since they came out. Haven't had to replace one in almost two years. You do realize that owned means just that. You can do whatever you want with it.

Nowhere near $199 per box did I pay and I made sure each 20-700 I bought was owned by an MDU sub. The 24s that I've bought on eBay and CL have been even cheaper. I just turned down a 24-200 for $125 the other day because putting a large internal drive in it is a PITA.

But, if D* ever lets us own the HRs and exchange them for owned HRs I'll drop the PP. Still reeks of blackmail to me.

I consider D* a luxury and I don't mind paying for it. I've been at this for quite a while and you're trying to teach me about it? Ridiculous.


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

Bill Broderick said:


> Would you prefer to pay $13 per month rental fee for an HD DVR as cable companies charge? Not me, By making an up-front payment, long-time customers save a lot over paying a higher monthly rental fee.


Of course not. Then again, why do I need to pay an extra fee for HD. How long as HD been around? Is that really new technology? They also charge for advanced receiver fees and whole home DVR, so your supposition that the 13 dollar rental fee from a cable provider might end up being pretty close to the same charges for DirectTV, depending on the number of receiver.

50% of the costs of my subscription goes to the "special fees", like HD fee, and advanced receiver fee., whole home DVR Then the standard 6 dollars normal receiver/programming rental. That means 50% of my costs goes to rent the hardware that I pay them anywhere from 100 to 300 dollars just to lease it, and 50% for the programming.

That is the way their business model is. In my case it is becoming less and less compelling. At most I watch only 10 channels, and half of those channels are local channels, so it is really become less cost effective in my situation. So I admit I am not the typical demographic. In addition, I just don't spend that much time watching TV.


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

peds48 said:


> and that's IF they pay anything upfront.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


When I first got DirectTV, one receiver was included, then it was 200 dollars up front for one HD DVR receiver, and 100 dollars for a non DVR HD receiver
When I wanted to upgrade to the latest CE receiver, it was 300 dollars, and a two year contract.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jeslevine said:


> When I first got DirectTV, one receiver was included, then it was 200 dollars up front for one HD DVR receiver, and 100 dollars for a non DVR HD receiver
> When I wanted to upgrade to the latest CE receiver, it was 300 dollars, and a two year contract.


but that was back then, things have chance drastically.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Rich said:


> Of course I realize that D* won't replace an HR with a 2TB drive with an HR with a 2TB drive. Only takes about 15 minutes to pull the 2TB drive out and put the original drive back in. Then you send it back. When you get the replacement, you stick the 2TB drive in that.
> 
> Of course they'll replace it. I've never had a problem getting a replacement 24 since they came out. Haven't had to replace one in almost two years. You do realize that owned means just that. You can do whatever you want with it.
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to teach you about anything lol... your logic just makes no sense...

1) you've paid into the PP for at least 5 yrs at $19.99 a month, correct? ...so you can have a warranty on your owned boxes?
2) that's roughly $1200 that you've put into the PP
3) you've never had a box die
4) if you did file a claim on an HR24 owned box, you aren't even guaranteed to get another HR24. You could possibly get an HR20 back. Since in DTVs eyes, they are all the same thing (just like an HR34 & HR44 are the same thing).
5) finally, it sounds like you can get a owned box for $100 or less... so my point was, why wouldn't you just buy a new owned box for a $100 or less? You'd have to have 12 boxes die before you'd spend $1200... and the PP wouldn't even cover 12 boxes dying.
6) don't forget the $50 per claim fee... so if you did happen to replace 12 boxes, that'd be $1200 + $600 (on the PIP) $1800 vs. just $1200 buying 12 new boxes for $100 or less.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

SledgeHammer said:


> 6) don't forget the $50 per claim fee... so if you did happen to replace 12 boxes, that'd be $1200 + $600 (on the PIP) $1800 vs. just $1200 buying 12 new boxes for $100 or less.


What $50.00 are you talking about. with the PP boxes gets replaced for free. as a matter fact, DirecTV replaces all boxes free of charge, what the PP covers is S&H which comes to like $21.00

I Rich's case, the box gets replaced, and he gets to keep the owned status and he does not pay a dime at time of replacement


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

The $50 is for replacing things like TVs, etc covered under the $20/$25 a month plans. 

Directv equipment is covered under the $8/month plan so the math above is flawed since the extra $12-$17 month is to cover other items. ...

Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh... ok, my mistake.. (not really) so even if he went with the $7.99 plan for 5 yrs, he's still paid $480 into the plan. He can still just buy at LEAST 4 or 5 new OWNED boxes and still come out ahead vs. the PP.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> I'm not trying to teach you about anything lol... your logic just makes no sense...
> 
> 1) you've paid into the PP for at least 5 yrs at $19.99 a month, correct? ...so you can have a warranty on your owned boxes?
> 2) that's roughly $1200 that you've put into the PP
> ...


1) Nope, I just pay the $7.99 a month to retain my sets' owned status. Show me where I ever said I belonged to the upper levels of the PP. I don't think the upper levels have even existed for five years. Get your facts straight before you post. 
2) Nope, do the math. That means you'll have to multiply $7.99 times 12. You'll probably need a good calculator to arrive at the proper number.
3) I never said I have never had a box die. What I said was that in a few months it will be two years since I had to get a replacement. Get your facts straight before you post. 
4) Nope, I always get a 24 back. Learn to play the game.
5) That's not possible. Show me how to get a new unused 24 for $100. Another ridiculous statement.
6) I'm not even gonna comment on that one. Have you got any idea what you're talking about?

It took you how many days to reply to my last post and this is all you came up with? Ridiculous hardly covers what I think of all this.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dishinitout said:


> The $50 is for replacing things like TVs, etc covered under the $20/$25 a month plans.
> 
> Directv equipment is covered under the $8/month plan so the math above is flawed since the extra $12-$17 month is to cover other items. ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


His whole post is flawed.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> Oh... ok, my mistake.. (not really) so even if he went with the $7.99 plan for 5 yrs, he's still paid $480 into the plan. He can still just buy at LEAST 4 or 5 new OWNED boxes and still come out ahead vs. the PP.


You just don't understand what I'm doing or why I do it. What do you mean, "not really"? If you didn't make the mistake who did? Or don't you admit to being wrong.


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

Rich said:


> You just don't understand what I'm doing or why I do it. What do you mean, "not really"? If you didn't make the mistake who did? Or don't you admit to being wrong.


even at 1 box failing per year you come out about even. And with as many boxes you have odds are something will happen. Now the people with leased equipment need say a service call and 2 failed boxes per year to break even. Not counting the upgrade every 2 years.

Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

SledgeHammer said:


> I'm not trying to teach you about anything lol... your logic just makes no sense...
> 
> 1) you've paid into the PP for at least 5 yrs at $19.99 a month, correct? ...so you can have a warranty on your owned boxes?
> 2) that's roughly $1200 that you've put into the PP
> ...


Did not realize that the Premium plan has been out for 5 years, though it just recently came out in the last couple of years. I pay the 9.99 a month price since all my units with the exception of the Genie are owned, plus it is always nice to have a quarterly or after heavy weather to check the alignment of the dish and the connections checked. By the way you can't get a hr20 they are no longer sent out and when the last tech was out for a hr24 problem they mentioned on the 24's they replace like for like on a dispatched call, and I never have a mailed unit I always request a truck roll.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dishinitout said:


> even at 1 box failing per year you come out about even. And with as many boxes you have odds are something will happen. Now the people with leased equipment need say a service call and 2 failed boxes per year to break even. Not counting the upgrade every 2 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using DBSTalk mobile app


I'm kinda amazed at how long it's been since I've had a problem with one of my DVRs that I couldn't fix.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> Did not realize that the Premium plan has been out for 5 years, though it just recently came out in the last couple of years. I pay the 9.99 a month price since all my units with the exception of the Genie are owned, plus it is always nice to have a quarterly or after heavy weather to check the alignment of the dish and the connections checked. By the way you can't get a hr20 they are no longer sent out and when the last tech was out for a hr24 problem they mentioned on the 24's they replace like for like on a dispatched call, and I never have a mailed unit I always request a truck roll.


I don't think the premium plan has been out for that long. I wouldn't take anything that he posted as valid. Like you, I always get a truck to roll when something happens. Gotta know how to play the game or you lose...and make outrageous statements in posts.

Rich


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have 4 Apple Laptops. To me getting the premeir plan is far less costly than AppleCare and all my TV's are protected as well. Someone correct me if they think I am missing something. I was just about ready to sign up for applecare on my new MacBook.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Having it may be Nice - Unless when you use it you find out that it doesn't live up to your expectations is a down side - Time will tell if your missing something or not


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

It will live up to your expectations as long as you just expect your equipment to be repaired or replaced. it will do that.


----------



## cosprings99 (Jan 27, 2015)

I have the premier plan with ADH. Tonight, my kids were playing Wii and broke the Plasma glass front on the TV in the playroom. The TV will not turn on now. I'm curious if this accidental damage is covered by the plan? The wording on the website mentions just for Tablets and Computers, but the contract doesn't make that specification. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

cosprings99 said:


> I have the premier plan with ADH. Tonight, my kids were playing Wii and broke the Plasma glass front on the TV in the playroom. The TV will not turn on now. I'm curious if this accidental damage is covered by the plan? The wording on the website mentions just for Tablets and Computers, but the contract doesn't make that specification. Anyone know for sure?


Terms and Conditions-What is Not Covered: (1) Incidental or consequential damages; (2) Intentional acts or criminal acts by you, "damage from accident", abuse, misuse, "introduction of foreign objects into the product"......


----------



## HaterSlayer (Mar 24, 2010)

cosprings99 said:


> I have the premier plan with ADH. Tonight, my kids were playing Wii and broke the Plasma glass front on the TV in the playroom. The TV will not turn on now. I'm curious if this accidental damage is covered by the plan? The wording on the website mentions just for Tablets and Computers, but the contract doesn't make that specification. Anyone know for sure?


Only laptops and tablets


----------



## AmazinglySmooth (Oct 25, 2014)

With Mac's the plan makes more sense. With PC's and TV's, not so much. The resale on Macbook's is quite good.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I find it kind of funny that the devices that are much more likely to be damaged accidentally like tablets and laptops are the only ones that you can get the accidental damage policy added for. Stuff like TVs that are very seldom damaged on accident (because they are seldom moved) can't get accidental protection.

I'm also disappointed to see it will not cover CRT projection TVs. I still have quite a few of them between my home and my parents and actually thought about possibly signing up for this until I read that. I still love my CRTs, but parts are getting hard to find, as is people willing to work on them. When you do find someone willing to do the work sometimes it would cost more to repair the TV than to buy a new LCD to replace it.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> I'm also disappointed to see it will not cover CRT projection TVs. I still have quite a few of them between my home and my parents and actually thought about possibly signing up for this until I read that. I still love my CRTs, but *parts are getting hard to find, as is people willing to work on them. When you do find someone willing to do the work sometimes it would cost more to repair the TV than to buy a new LCD to replace it.*


You shouldn't be disappointed you just answered the question as to why they don't cover old CRT's


----------



## tgard (Aug 15, 2013)

I just had a technician over to tune up my 8 box system. He tried to sell me the PPP even though I have had the PP forever. Does anyone know if techs get some kind of commission for selling the PP plans?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Yes


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

It is also part of their jobs to meet a certain threshold of pp sales or upgrades. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tgard (Aug 15, 2013)

west99999 said:


> Yes


Good to know...thanks.


----------



## tgard (Aug 15, 2013)

peds48 said:


> It is also part of their jobs to meet a certain threshold of pp sales or upgrades.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


His sales pitch seemed honest enough but after reading all the clauses in the contract and some of the reasoning here at DBSTalk, I am not so sure. He implied (by not excluding) during his initial preamble that everything I used to access DTV was covered, including the archaic rear projection and non lcd/led tv's. He made it sound like because I had a few old pieces of equipment that it was a win win for me to add PPP when in reality those relics will be tossed in the electronics graveyard at the recycling center when their time has come (with no compensation from DTV). As for the covered stuff, without the additional ADH provision the equipment most likely to break is my responsibility. The limits of coverage combined with the $50 claim fee make me want to run to square trade.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Correct. Only flat panels are covered. Most TVs die of old age, missing pixels, power surges, Etc. It also covers your computers, laptops, tablets and its screen. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------

